# Volume up button works but volume down doesn't (Nexus 6p)



## tyfusi0nx67 (Apr 1, 2017)

On my Nexus 6P, the volume up button only works the volume down doesn't work at all. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I found a post where several people had the same problem.
Someone suggested trying this


> Try to boot into Safe mode by holding the power button and then holding the "Power off" button on the screen. After you boot into safe mode, test the volume rocker and then reboot to go back to normal mode.


http://forums.androidcentral.com/nexus-6p/755725-7-1-1-volume-rocker-problem.html


----------



## tyfusi0nx67 (Apr 1, 2017)

plodr said:


> I found a post where several people had the same problem.
> Someone suggested trying this
> 
> http://forums.androidcentral.com/nexus-6p/755725-7-1-1-volume-rocker-problem.html


Hi this did not work. Any other ideas?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Uninstall Talkback





There was a YouTube video on replacing the volume rocker button but it doesn't show up on any searches I did today.


----------



## tyfusi0nx67 (Apr 1, 2017)

plodr said:


> Uninstall Talkback
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you. i guess i need to replace the part =]


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I found what I think is the video. It is for a Nexus 6 and not a 6p


----------



## durangojolly71 (Apr 19, 2017)

i think this is a plain old straightforward hardware issue. it happens to different models/brands so don't feel too bad about it. since you will be replacing it, i would suggest you take it to the store where you bought it or to the manufacturer (especially if it is still covered by a warranty) just to be sure.


----------

